# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αντί για σακούλα

## Margarita_Neibis

Υπάρχει κάτι αντί για σακούλα που βάζουν από κάτω στο κλουβί για να μην γίνεται μπάχαλο από πεταμένα σποράκια γύρω γύρω?
Δε μου αρέσουν καθόλου αυτές οι σακούλες.
Βέβαια έχω βάλει στο καναρίινι που το έχω στο μπαλκόνι αλλά για το παπαγαλάκι προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω μιας και το έχω μέσα, αλλά δε βλέπω να τη γλυτώνω.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Μαργαριτα με αυτες τις σακουλες δεν εχουν προβληματα παπαγαλακια αλλα ανα θες αντι για σακουλα βαλε κατω απο το κλουβι,αν ειναι χαμηλα,ναιλον και τσαλακοσετω στις ακρες για να μην φευγουν πιο εξω τα σπορακια αλλα και παλι θα φευγουν μερικα σπορακια!

----------


## xrisam

Προφανως εννοείς το λεγόμενο "βρακί", ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει άσε που το τρώνε όταν βρούνε ευκαιρία.

Εγώ επειδή τα έχω μεσα χρησιμοποιώ σεντονάκι ή ριχτάρι εναλλάξ επειδή τα πλένω. Απλώνω το σεντονάκι στο καναπέ και έχω πάνω τα κλουβιά και επειδή η Πηνελοπη είναι αρκετά εκτός κλουβιού και αφήνει 'ρουκετούλες' οποτε το σεντόνι είναι η καλύτερη λυση για εμένα.

Δεν ξέρω αν σε βολεύει.

----------


## blackmailer

> Προφανως εννοείς το λεγόμενο "βρακί", ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει άσε που το τρώνε όταν βρούνε ευκαιρία.
> 
> Εγώ επειδή τα έχω μεσα χρησιμοποιώ σεντονάκι ή ριχτάρι εναλλάξ επειδή τα πλένω. Απλώνω το σεντονάκι στο καναπέ και έχω πάνω τα κλουβιά και επειδή η Πηνελοπη είναι αρκετά εκτός κλουβιού και αφήνει 'ρουκετούλες' οποτε το σεντόνι είναι η καλύτερη λυση για εμένα.


To ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα...

----------


## Steliosan

Θα σου ελεγα να το βγαλεις και απο το καναρινι εγκυμονει κινδυνους αν θες ακουσε με.

----------


## mparoyfas

το έβαλα μια φορα την ιδια στιγμη τον ειδα να πιπιλάει την ραφη επι τόπου το εξαφάνισα χωρις να το αναφέρω, εγκατέστησα διπλα του ηλεκτρικη σκούπα απολύτως ασφαλες!  , αν φαει πλαστικό ή την κλωστουλα της ραφης μιας και αυτη συνθετικο υλικο ειναι , θα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα ....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Eυχαριστώ πολύ.
Έχω ριχτάρι κάτω από το παπαγαλάκι, και την ηλεκτρική σκούπα όντως την χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά. Συνεχίζω έτσι και βγάζω και από το καναρίνι αυτή την σακούλα.

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Δεν ειναι καλο να χρησιμοποιησεις συχνα ηλεκτρικη σκουπα τους πειραζει ο θορυβος!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ούτε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ βρακάκι πλέον... !! Μία φορά την ημέρα σκούπισμα με την κλασσική σκούπα ( όχι ηλεκτρική ) και είναι όλα μία χαρά... !!  :winky:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Tίναγμα τότε και σκουπίτσα!!!

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Eυθημη ομως εγω τωρα που τα χω για ζευγαρωμα δεν ταενοχλει να σκουπιζω;Φυσικα το κλουβι ειναι αρκετα ψηλα ετσι ωστε να μην τα τρομαζω αλλα και παλι δεν θελουν ηρεμια;

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω να τα τρομάξει και πολύ... δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα, ειδικά αν είναι καλοί γονείς, δεν θα κουνιούνται από την φωλιά!! Και να μείνει κανένα τσόφλι με την κλασσική σκούπα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα,  θόρυβος της ηλεκτ. σκούπας μπορεί να τα τρομάξει περισσότερο!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dimos_Greek

> Δεν νομίζω να τα τρομάξει και πολύ... δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα, ειδικά αν είναι καλοί γονείς, δεν θα κουνιούνται από την φωλιά!! Και να μείνει κανένα τσόφλι με την κλασσική σκούπα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα,  θόρυβος της ηλεκτ. σκούπας μπορεί να τα τρομάξει περισσότερο!!


Ναι σιγουρα την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα την συχαινομαι!!!

----------

